# Chemical pregnancy, no bleeding?



## Iwannababy1

On october 27th I had a BFP and from then on the test were negative and found out I had a chemical pregnancy, well its been 9 days and I still haven't bled or started my period (I am irregular) so should I be worried?


----------



## Petzy

How did you find out you were having a chemical? from bloodwork? With a chemical you usually start bleeding a few days after or around when you period would be due. I had one in June and started bleeding 4-5 days later. I am sorry if you are going through a chemical - its not fun.


----------



## Iwannababy1

We'll I had a very positive test then they were all negative and the blood work said .5 so the nurse told me chemical


----------



## Celesse

Was it just the one test? Maybe it was a false positive for another reason, faulty test or something?


----------



## Iwannababy1

Just one test. Still not one spot of bleeding


----------



## Iwannababy1

Here is test
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.JPG
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## traylee01

i would go back to dr for more blood, thats a big positive


----------



## Iwannababy1

All my test have been negative since then I took this one.this morning
 



Attached Files:







photo 2-2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 54


----------



## dairymomma

Are those wondfos? I've been seeing alot of stuff in the Pregnancy Test forum about wondfos being really bad right now and giving lots of faint positives (though those faint lines are very faint and that one is pretty obvious). It's possible it's just a bad test.

But I have to add I see a faint second line on your most recent test. I'd go back and see if your hCG is still low. If you go another week without a period and still BFN, I'd call your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## Wishing89

Iwannababy how are you going? I'm probably going through my second chemical in a row right now.. My first I had lower than expected hcg levels at 4w 3days they were 120 and 5weeks were 250. They rise again to 330 at 5weeks 3 days and then I began spotting at 6 weeks 1day and had what seemed just like a period after that.. It can sometimes take a while for your body to realise what is going on I think so with this second one I'm waiting to start bleeding to. Very stressful and frustrating! Hope you're doing okay now though!


----------



## justhoping

Iwannababy1 said:


> We'll I had a very positive test then they were all negative and the blood work said .5 so the nurse told me chemical

since we have that number in us usually at any given time 0-5 hcg. Which equals not pregnant. That is very strange that she is going by one test and a negative blood test. Maybe it was a faulty test, they seem to be going around these days. You might be having a strange cycle instead?


----------



## justhoping

Iwannababy1 said:


> Here is test

alot of people seem to have been getting really blunt positives on tests latley that are not really positive...

i keep thinking that there in competition with each other so maybe they keep making it more sensitives and more sensitive to where its picking up what we normally carry in our systems....this is my theory anyway, especially since they have tests out which pick up 5 mui which is crazy, because like i said we have that in our systems anyway....alot of heartbreak these days because of these stupid tests :(


----------



## DobbyForever

hi. sorry to thread crash. I just posted about the same thing. got what I thought was a bfp on the 7th. it was so faint that I was excited, but not ready to tell dh. I thoughy my tests would darken, I made excuses for why my tests were stark white negative. I emailed my doctor and she nicely told me it sounds like cp. nothing I can do but wait a week and test again. I'm about 3 days late now. my temp is still above the cover but fluctuates back and forth .4 degrees.

I keep hoping that if I pray hard enough my lo will cling and dig and burrow and settle. that if I just keep telling my uterus how much I want this, keep taking my prenatal, and avoid all the bad stuff maybe things will work out. sigh. I'm just not ready to let go...


----------

